# HLA65 hedger - Any experience ?



## dearber (Apr 22, 2017)

Has anyone any experience with the HLA 65 ?

I am torn between a Kombi hedger, or the battery powered HLA 65.

I am leaning towards the later, but while there is plenty of feedback to be found for the gas powered Kombi, mainly positive, some negative, I can rarely find anything on the HLA 65.

This will be for my personal yard hedge maintenance, not professional use.

Apart from a couple of YouTube videos (which seemed positive), I can not find much info online.

Is there maybe someone here that can share a thought or two ?


----------



## sawfun (Apr 25, 2017)

There is not a lot of battery trimmer equiptment info or feedback yet as this is fairly new technology and is evolving at a rapid pace.


----------

